# Uprising - Lt. Col. (Ret). Douglas L. Bland



## Halifax Tar (4 Sep 2011)

http://www.amazon.ca/Uprising-Lt-Col-Douglas-Bland/dp/1926577000/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1315171880&sr=1-1

Has anyone read this book ? I saw it today at Chapters... Looking for some insight!


----------



## Infanteer (4 Sep 2011)

When did Bland become a "counter-insurgency expert"?  I've seen no significant piece of literature on the subject from him.


----------



## Gunner98 (5 Sep 2011)

I think with this handle he can 'profess' to be whatever he wants - "Douglas Bland is chair of the Defence Management Studies Program at Queen’s University".   ;D

His bio and an interview: http://www.fcpp.org/publication.php/3226


He is also quoted on page 58 of this book:  Israeli counter-insurgency and the Intifadas: dilemmas of a conventional army.  By Sergio Catignan
http://books.google.ca/books?id=cWzf-0nq5T4C&pg=PA58&lpg=PA58&dq=douglas+bland+counter+insurgency&source=bl&ots=XUItEXDl_S&sig=VmrbQhGg0CALBOrV7FzHYAtMxYU&hl=en&ei=ZklkTtPsC4PE0AHR9cCRCg&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=8&ved=0CFYQ6AEwBw#v=onepage&q=bland&f=false


----------



## Infanteer (5 Sep 2011)

Umm, okay.

Bland's expertise WRT defence management is justifiable; he has turned out some authoritative pieces on the topic.  But when I see "counter-insuregency expert" I would think of somebody who's arguments and literature feature in contemporary discussions within professional or academic circles on the matter.  I've read a lot on counter-insurgency and I've never seen Bland mentioned.

But, this is probably the publisher taking some liberties to pump the book, so I won't blame the author who is a solid commentator on defence management.

The real truth is that everyone has become an expert in counter-insurgency these days, which is likely why the field is collapsing under the weight of junk theory.  It'll be refreshing to see the post-Afghanistan doldrums that allow the breeze to clean out all of the talking heads that made a buck off of publishing crap for the last decade.


----------



## observor 69 (5 Sep 2011)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Umm, okay.
> 
> Bland's expertise WRT defence management is justifiable; he has turned out some authoritative pieces on the topic.  But when I see "counter-insuregency expert" I would think of somebody who's arguments and literature feature in contemporary discussions within professional or academic circles on the matter.  I've read a lot on counter-insurgency and I've never seen Bland mentioned.
> 
> ...




My guess is if Prof./Col.Bland was asked if he regarded himself as a "counterinsurgency expert" he would probably deny such a title. And especially not of the Afghanistan flavour.


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Sep 2011)

I made it about 1/2 way through the book.  Sort of reads like cut/paste from doctrine pubs in some spots, and, because of my day job, I'll only say that I'm not convinced the Aboriginal scenario would unfold as laid out.


----------



## Halifax Tar (5 Sep 2011)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> I made it about 1/2 way through the book.  Sort of reads like cut/paste from doctrine pubs in some spots, and, because of my day job, I'll only say that I'm not convinced the Aboriginal scenario would unfold as laid out.



Its really a "What if" type book eh ? Not worth the money in your opinion ?


----------



## Old Sweat (5 Sep 2011)

I'm surprised that Doug Bland tried fiction, and that from what it appears, it was not better edited. Does that point to a self-published book? I hope not, but who knows? I met him in 1964 when we both were on the Combat Intelligence Course in Borden. He later upset all sorts of grown ups in the early-eighties with an article in the Canadian Defence Quarterly attacking the army's fixation of foot and arms drill.


----------



## mariomike (5 Sep 2011)

Halifax Tar said:
			
		

> Not worth the money in your opinion ?



Not sure about all public libraries, but it is available to borrow for free ( to decide if you like it ) at the one I go to.


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Sep 2011)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> I'm surprised that Doug Bland tried fiction, and that from what it appears, it was not better edited. Does that point to a self-published book? I hope not, but who knows?


It doesn't appear to be Can't tell if it's self-published - here's the publishing house's self-description:


> Blue Butterfly Books is an independent publishing house that celebrates the freedom in Canada's diversity and the wide range of our country's voices.
> 
> Such freedom is reflected, and enhanced, through the four components of our publishing program: fresh voices, new angles, living history, and inspiring lives.
> 
> ...


Now also part of Dundurn Press.



			
				Halifax Tar said:
			
		

> Its really a "What if" type book eh ? *Not worth the money in your opinion* ?


Tough question, given how individual tastes can be.  It's an interesting "what if?" concept, but to me, it sometimes read more like a briefing note than a novel.  Characters seemed a little two-dimensional, too - reminded me a touch of some of Richard Rohmer's fiction work.

I wouldn't mind hearing from others who've read it.


----------

